# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Më duhet I-134 - Ju Lutem më ndihmoni!!!

## Ars_1980

kam fitu llotarin amerikan per green card por nuk e marr vizen amerikane dot nese sgaranton njeri ,
ateher ju lus te me ndihmoni te plotesoni per mua nje I-134 affidavit of support ,nje kopje taxash dhe nje kopje greenccard ,ju lutem .

----------


## INFINITY©

Nuk ke asnje te aferm ne Amerike ti? 

Nuk e di nqs e ke idene se cfare eshte I-134, por ajo lloj garancie nuk behet per kedo sepse nqs ti vjen ketu dhe ai person behet garant per ty, ajo do te thote qe ai eshte pergjegjes per ty (nga ana financiare). Po ashtu, e ke idene ti se cfare informacioni vihet ne taksa? Ehhh eshte informacion qe nuk i dergohet kujtdo. 

Prandaj shiko mos gjen ndonje te njohur dhe boll bete kerkesa kaq absurde neper forume.

----------


## Ars_1980

> Nuk ke asnje te aferm ne Amerike ti? 
> 
> Nuk e di nqs e ke idene se cfare eshte I-134, por ajo lloj garancie nuk behet per kedo sepse nqs ti vjen ketu dhe ai person behet garant per ty, ajo do te thote qe ai eshte pergjegjes per ty (nga ana financiare). Po ashtu, e ke idene ti se cfare informacioni vihet ne taksa? Ehhh eshte informacion qe nuk i dergohet kujtdo. 
> 
> Prandaj shiko mos gjen ndonje te njohur dhe boll bete kerkesa kaq absurde neper forume.


une nuk jam njeri i sherreve ,fundja fundit nuk do te perfundoja ketu duke lutur per ndihme apo jo ,edhe e di si jane implikimet e mundshme nese une kerkoj benefits i ndalen nga sponsori ,mirepo une nuk jam i interesuar se une sjam parazit te jetoj nga welfare ,po te doja te jetoja ne ndihma do kisha mundesine ne kosove ta beje , me fal por me duhet kjo ndihme ,nuk tradhtoje njeri ,por e kam punen shume pisk . pa kete me humbet mundesia e vetme per te shijuar endrren amerikane .une thash jam mire financiarisht vetem me duhet kjo garanci qe te bind autoritet se nuk do behem public charge nese arrij ne US.

----------


## PINK

> kam fitu llotarin amerikan per green card por nuk e marr vizen amerikane dot nese sgaranton njeri ,
> ateher ju lus te me ndihmoni te plotesoni per mua nje I-134 affidavit of support ,nje kopje taxash dhe nje kopje greenccard ,ju lutem .


Nuk u kerkohet kjo ndihme njerezve te panjohur. Se asnjeri ska per ta marre persiper te te ndihmoje. Sado njeri i mire te jesh ti, qe nuk e vejme ne dyshim. lol

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

Ti qenke ne hall....por eshte nje cik e veshtire, dikush qe nuk te njef si do behet garant per ty
ashtu besoj do veproje edhe ti
shpresoj dikush te te ndihmoje......

----------


## Ars_1980

> Nuk u kerkohet kjo ndihme njerezve te panjohur. Se asnjeri ska per ta marre persiper te te ndihmoje. Sado njeri i mire te jesh ti, qe nuk e vejme ne dyshim. lol


po mire bre ka njerz qe po ndihmohen pikerisht neper forume por vetem tek ne shqiptaret ka humbur besimi ,,,
une po them dhe betohem se ska per te pasur askush asnje telash dhe me te voglin dhe te gjitha shpenzimet per mua do mbulohen nga ana ime fundi : me duhet vetem formalisht qe te bind ambasaden se kam dike i cili me mbeshtet ,se kam rreth 8000 euro ne konto dhe nuk besoj se do kem probleme financiare sa per fillim ne USA ,dhe qendroj mire me anglishte se kam problem per te punuar ,punoj qfar me ofrohet vetem duhet te jete pune legale (e paster). une jam student informatikes inxhinjerike dhe asnjeher skam zgjedhur pune ,me besoni kam punuar ne nje profesion krejt tjeter me ate qfar kam studiuar .

----------


## Ars_1980

do shkoj dere me der derisa te gjej pune ... vetem me duhet kjo ndihme .urgjentisht .

----------


## broken_smile

> do shkoj dere me der derisa te gjej pune ... vetem me duhet kjo ndihme .urgjentisht .


shpresoj per ty te gjesh sa me shpejt ndihmen qe kerkon  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ganimet

Ndihmojeni Ars1980 sepse shpresoj se do ju ndihmoj edhe Arsi juve.
Fundja esht pak qfar kerko vllaqkoja ,duhet pat dashuri shqiptare per njeriun tuaj.
Ah mor Ars sikur te kisha mundsi do te ndihmoja po ja qe skom ate mundsi.
Krejt Ballistat e Shales e te Drenices 4 vite i ka mbajt babaj i im me buk ne Sorkosoj
po ja qe ti ballist nuk je .hehehe 
Shpresoj se do gjendet nji shqiptar besnik e atdhetar te te ndihmoj.

----------


## PINK

> po mire bre ka njerz qe po ndihmohen pikerisht neper forume por vetem tek ne shqiptaret ka humbur besimi ,,,
> une po them dhe betohem se ska per te pasur askush asnje telash dhe me te voglin dhe te gjitha shpenzimet per mua do mbulohen nga ana ime fundi : me duhet vetem formalisht qe te bind ambasaden se kam dike i cili me mbeshtet ,se kam rreth 8000 euro ne konto dhe nuk besoj se do kem probleme financiare sa per fillim ne USA ,dhe qendroj mire me anglishte se kam problem per te punuar ,punoj qfar me ofrohet vetem duhet te jete pune legale (e paster). une jam student informatikes inxhinjerike dhe asnjeher skam zgjedhur pune ,me besoni kam punuar ne nje profesion krejt tjeter me ate qfar kam studiuar .


Te jem e sinqerte me ty, kjo gje qe kerkon ti eshte ca si shume. Behet fjale per informacion shume te rendesishem, dhe cdo gje hyn ne rekorde ketu. 

Sugjerimi im: Shiko aty ku jeton, me te njohur, njerez real, mos ke familje, fis, komshinj qe mund te te ndihmojne. Good luck .  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Ars_1980

> Te jem e sinqerte me ty, kjo gje qe kerkon ti eshte ca si shume. Behet fjale per informacion shume te rendesishem, dhe cdo gje hyn ne rekorde ketu. 
> 
> Sugjerimi im: Shiko aty ku jeton, me te njohur, njerez real, mos ke familje, fis, komshinj qe mund te te ndihmojne. Good luck .


gjitha perpjekjet deri me tani kane deshtuar ,andaj edhe i jam sulur forumit ... :Mos: 
shpresoj te lajmrohet dikush ndryshe...

----------


## s0ni

> po mire bre ka njerz qe po ndihmohen pikerisht neper forume por vetem tek ne shqiptaret ka humbur besimi ,,,
> .


Pikerisht kush te beson ty me informacionet kaq te rendesishme si social security, ku mundesia per te vjedhur identitetin e tjetrit eshte teper e kollajshme?!
Pershembull mua s'me besohet qe ke pytur rrethin shoqeror edhe s'ke gjetur njeri te te ndihmoje, mbase gaboj.

----------


## INFINITY©

> Pikerisht kush te beson ty me informacionet kaq te rendesishme si social security, ku mundesia per te vjedhur identitetin e tjetrit eshte teper e kollajshme?!
> Pershembull mua s'me besohet qe ke pytur rrethin shoqeror edhe s'ke gjetur njeri te te ndihmoje, mbase gaboj.


Une nuk i ve dhe shume faj ne fakt se nuk besoj se ai e ka idene se sa e perhapur eshte IDENTITY THEFT ketu ne US. 

Gjithsesi, Ars_1980 kam degjuar nga njeri qe erdhi ketu me llotari qe ai nuk kishte garanci fare dhe prape ja dhane. Kurse nje tjeter tha qe as nuk ja kerkuan fare garancine. Pyet njehere mire te ambasada amerikane nese te duhet patjeter nje garanci apo jo. Ti kur e hodhe llotarine, nuk e hodhe se njihje njerez ketej.

----------


## Ars_1980

nga ambasada amerikane ne shkup me kane thene se para intervistes nuk mund te dihet se a te duhet ty si person i-134 ,konsulli do te percaktoj kete ne baze te nivelit te gjuhes angleze qe  e zoteroj ,pastaj ne baze te gjendjes fizike-psikologjike (testet mjeksore ) dhe ne baze te asaj se kam ndonje qindarke te deposituar ne bank apo jo ? dhe nese kam ndonje oferte pune nga ndonje firme ne U.S ,e tash ne baze te te dhenave te sigurta duhet patur se paku nja 14000 USDollar ne account qe une si kam ? i kam diku afer 8000 euro .

----------


## s0ni

> Une nuk i ve dhe shume faj ne fakt se nuk besoj se ai e ka idene se sa e perhapur eshte IDENTITY THEFT ketu ne US.


Mbase, 

Pa patur baze ketu nga ndokush Ars_1980 do e kesh te veshtire, teper te veshtire te cash vetem. Ndryshon menyra e jeteses nga c'je mesuar ne Shkup. 
Por nese nuk gjen njeri, mundohu ti marresh hua apo borxh ate shume lekesh qe te duhen sa per tu paraqitur ne Ambasade, edhe ktheja mbrapsh njerezve brenda dites sa te japin vizen. 

Gjithe te mirat.

----------


## brooklyn2007

> Te jem e sinqerte me ty, kjo gje qe kerkon ti eshte ca si shume. Behet fjale per informacion shume te rendesishem, dhe cdo gje hyn ne rekorde ketu.



Si ben dhe ti o Pink. E shumta do japesh social security number, date of birth, address, ndonje numer llogarie bankare dhe e fundit garanci dhjete vjet per personin e sponsorizuar  :arushi: 

Jashte shakave, i dashur Ars, me mire mos hajde ne Amerike aq me teper qe je dhe mire financiarisht aty ku je. Kshu si eshte bere ne Amerike ka rrezik te vijne dhe amerikanet ne shqiperi per te kerkuar pune  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Ars_1980

une nuk jam nga shkupi jam nga nje qytet ne te kosoves quhet vushtrri . Kosove.
faleminderit per keshillat ,nuk do vdes po se mora vizen ,as nuk vdes por ja qe e kam enderr gjithmon te shkoja ne amerike, sbehet dot te del nje njeri i cili s'ka më kë të marri ne USA dhe ka mundësi financiare ,por ja qe kaq ishte sa i perket solidaritetit te shume perfolur shqiptar ,si duket nuk jemi me ata qe ishim dikur.

----------


## Ars_1980

une tjeter mundesi skam do paguaj personin qe garanton per mua 
kontakti ne skype : a.latifi1980    
ju lutem vetem ofertat serioze .per qmimin bisedojme ne skype.

----------


## morrison

o Ars 1980... jane zgju shqiptaret prej gjumi o lum miku... nuk ka me cafra si nje here e nje kohe...

----------


## SKRAPARI

ne qofte se ty te ka dale llotaria ti do vish ne amerike, mos e diskuto. kur te shkosh ne ambasade per interviste duhet te tregosh atje ate letren e bankes, duhet edhe te kesh nje adrese hoteli ose shoqate ku ti mund te flesh. duhet te jesh i sigurt per ato qe thuaj, jo te nisesh ne amerike pa e ditur se ku do shkosh.
futu on line dhe gjej ndonje adrese hostel se nuk eshte shtrenjte atje.

----------

